# We earned our Rally Novice title



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

:first::dancing::cheers2::clap2::congrats: 

Congratulations! Way to go. You guys rock! What an accomplishment...to get through that first thing. Now onward and upward, huh? :rockon:


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks PB.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations to you and Babykins ! More fun to come !


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Wooooo hoo, Skylar and Babykins! You two are on a roll! Congrats  :adore:


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks Dechi and MF. It does feel like we’re on a roll but it’s going to be quite awhile before we’re ready to compete for the next level.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Patience, Persistence, Practice and a Poodle...........you have the formula for success! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Yay! Congratulations! You two are quite a team! Yay!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks Click and Muggles. Yes, Mollymuima, we have figured out the formula of the 4Ps, Patience, persistence, practice and a Poodle. Haha.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations!! I think you put a lot of work into gaining this title. Way to go!!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thank you Mufar. 

To be honest this wasn’t very hard because we already are doing more advanced Rally in the WCRL Rally. I focused yesterday on improving my approach to competition. Normally I’m so scared that it affects my behavior in the ring. I’ve been working on being more relaxed and moving normally, not so stiff and making weird movements out of fear and making it more fun for Babykins and myself. 

As part of this improving my attitude and behavior in competition I also entered a Novice Obedience trial this Sunday that we don’t need because we already have our title. I want to feel more confident, less nervous and since Sunday’s competition doesn’t mean anything but is a very real competition in front lots of people it’s a way for me to practice my newly developing skills.

I never gave this much thought until I started dog sports: in addition to training and preparing your dog and you to be tested in a very public trial, there’s skills and attitudes you have to develop just to compete. I always froze during tests, avoided competition and even hated playing many games, especially with people who were high competitive. It’s just not in my nature to be competitive, I would prefer everyone win. Learning to deal effectively with the stress has been a real challenge.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations, most especially on feeling good when you went into the ring and during the prep and the run. That is more than half the battle I think for most of us.


Are you going to do intermediate or go straight on to advanced? Intermediate didn't exist way back when I would have had to make that decision with Lily, however I don't think I would have bothered with it and I doubt I will do it with Javelin when I get him back in rally (after we get through with obedience classes at least to UD).


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m torn about what to do next. She loves jumps in the rally ring and I love when they are in the middle of the run because they energize her, gets her excited to finish the course. But it’s also nice to have another level on leash. OTOH when she’s working nicely she heels better off leash. Lots to think about. Seems most people I know do intermediate even though it’s not required.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Most people I know have done intermediate too! I am not sure why since most of them also do agility, which has plenty of jumps and obviously is off leash.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

We went straight to Rally Advanced because Rally with a leash is harder than Rally without a leash. And the only difference is there's a jump in Advanced and no jump in Intermediate. It's the same course. It's entirely up to you. I'm super proud of you, Skylar. I mean it. Ring nerves are no joke. It's hard to face them. I'm glad you're going to trials just to practice being in the ring. We can go to matches, but there's nothing quite like the sizzling energy of a trial.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

As long as your dog doesn't run out of the ring (ahem, Frosty), I agree with Click that RA is easier than RI.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations! As of now,I will do Intermediate,which also didn't exist when I was trialing w/Che (Provided I ever GET in the ring with WildMan!), simply because of the focus problems. But,we also do all of out training off lead at home (in the "5 steps one way,5 steps the other" area in which we work:ahhhhh so...ah,if only puppies stayed away from classes!


----------

